# Used side burner to start chimney



## howufiga (Sep 23, 2008)

So today I tried my side burner to start my Weber Chimney charcoal starter.  I must say, it worked great!  It seemed like the chimney lit in half the time!  I started it on there until it got halfway lit and then moved it.  Do you guys who use the sideburner wait until it's all the way lit before turning off the side burner?


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 23, 2008)

No, once its started, save the gas.


----------



## howufiga (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, i was getting a little worried about it getting too hot and melting the electric start underneath.  Next time i'll move it earlier!


----------



## 1894 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm a new side burner chimney starting convert too. Now my gas grill has two purposes in its life , starting charcoal chimneys and burning off the cast iron smoker grates when they need it. 
  OOps , there is a third , it also makes for a couple of shelves for setting stuff on when I'm smoking


----------

